# seized Zexel compressor



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

failed at 105,000 miles. But nice in that it didn't take the belt with it---the shear plate breaks and the pulley idles. Not bad for a fatally flawed design. can you say "out of warranty?" 
Pricing the "F" Sanden now...and hoping my dealer has the VAS6337/1A super duper flusher.









_Modified by iGen3 at 8:39 AM 8-3-2009_


_Modified by iGen3 at 8:40 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

Damn... I thought I had lucked out on the A/C issues that other had been having... but I just rolled 105k myself, guess I need to keep an eye on this still.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (2pt0tee)*

just a heads up you should replace the condenser and expansion valve because a flush will not get the material out of them
if you are interested in pricing i can prob beat your local dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor ([email protected])*

The lines should also all be flushed when you replace everything 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just a heads up you should replace the condenser and expansion valve because a flush will not get the material out of them
if you are interested in pricing i can prob beat your local dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am getting condenser and Expansion valve and flush per the TSB, they are quoting me [correction, 8 hours] hrs @ $95(customer pays) , and parts more in line with 1stvwparts online prices than idiot street retail. parts are gonna be over $ 800. 
EKTA/ELSA is all confused re: which compressor supercedes what, I chose the "F" Sanden. S (Denso) supercedes (M) Zexel, but S seems indicated for 09 tiguans, while F is for BPY Jetta. 


_Modified by iGen3 at 5:44 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

update, 8 hours labor.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

that sux!
i think the last owner of my car had the same problem cuz i have an 06, that was build like 05/05, and i have the new one with the extra pulley things on it.
btw, why are you paying the labor? arent u in warranty?


----------



## dsire (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

While your getting raped at the dealer, how about having them install a DSG transmission so you can experience a megatronics failure?
Seems like you have had every problem that these cars are know for except the clunking subframe.
Camshaft FAIL
HPFP FAIL
PCV FAIL
AC FAIL
Intake system FAIL
CV boots FAIL
If this is what happens to a loyal VW owner who maintains by the book what happens to the average schmuck?


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (dsire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsire* »_While your getting raped at the dealer, how about having them install a DSG transmission so you can experience a megatronics failure?
Seems like you have had every problem that these cars are know for except the clunking subframe.
Camshaft FAIL
HPFP FAIL
PCV FAIL
AC FAIL
Intake system FAIL
CV boots FAIL
If this is what happens to a loyal VW owner who maintains by the book what happens to the average schmuck?

Oh, you forgot 
DV FAIL
Coilpack FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL
Injector FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL
Laughing and crying...






























_Modified by iGen3 at 9:58 PM 8-3-2009_
Update, VOA CustomerCARE told me I'm screwed. (actually, I said I'm screwed, and they said "That's probably true" ) That is their final answer. Oh, and Barbara on the line didn't believe my diagnosis by observation above. She must have mentioned 5 times that TSBs are not recalls. even EKTA has a big warning when you look up the zexel compressor, "no installs of this part are allowed" 
At least the Dealer believes my diagnosis/photo...so tomorrow it goes under the knife. oh, and the 8 hours of labor? that gets billed by the book, not by actual time to do the job, you know, just in case I get the slow tech....so they don't overcharge me...
sick sick sick SICK SICK SICK!!!






















My family has had over 20 VWs from my father's '58 beetle. This is my 7th....NONE of them have had issues like this one. 















































































































































_Modified by iGen3 at 1:41 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

roll windows down FTW! jk
Tht really sucks, I had my compressor seize up before, and one of the lines broke. the car started smoking and I heard hissing sounds. At the time is was kinda scary. Good Luck with the fix, and I think that JC will be more than willing to help you out. He was greatly helpful in regards to an unrelated issue of mine (TB failure), and I got some insight corresponding to warranty work. The guy know what hes talking about


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_that sux!
.
btw, why are you paying the labor? arent u in warranty?

Not at 105K miles, you see, I made the mistake of actually DRIVING my VW.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_that sux!
.
btw, why are you paying the labor? arent u in warranty?

Not at 105K miles, you see, I made the mistake of actually DRIVING my VW. I had the 18 month warranty.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (iGen3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_
Not at 105K miles, you see, I made the mistake of actually DRIVING my VW. I had the 18 month warranty. 

lol, shame on u! you know you shouldnt drive these things!
btw, u had all that happen to ur car ALREADY???
dude, my sister's crappy ass ford hasnt had all that stuff...


----------



## dsire (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (wazzap1101)*

As much as I want another 2.0T car, my TDI is costing me just over a nickel a mile for fuel to run, and 2 cents per mile for maintenance.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ya, mine so far has cost me 3k in just under 2.5k miles in work...
Honda... please come back... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Krieger)*

here is the run down of parts i can get for you, not sure if this helps your current situation but i hope i can help
Compressor $446.88
seal $1.25x2
seal $1.06x2
seal $1.25
seal $0.044
seal $0.94
seal $0.44
expansion valve $37.35
condenser $213.00


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Compressor $446.88
seal $1.25x2
seal $1.06x2
seal $1.25
seal $0.044
seal $0.94
seal $0.44
expansion valve $37.35
condenser $213.00

+ 8hrs labor??? ouch... thats an expensive failure


----------



## AGM (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

My compressor seized at about 22,000 miles (I can’t remember the brand but my car is an early 06), it locked out and the belt disintegrated in the middle of no were. They had to change the compressor, belt, condenser, expansion valve, seals and flush the entire system and the dealer quoted 2k plus for parts and labor.
The car had a 24 month warranty or 37,500 miles (In México) and I was in month 26 or so but since my car had very low mileage and I have done all the services at the dealer I called to the factory and made a complain and they agreed to waive 90% of the bill (that’s the good part).
The bad part is that at the time they had some trouble to gather the parts and my car stayed at the dealer for about a month.
Good luck with your repair.
_Modified by AGM at 10:23 AM 8-4-2009_


_Modified by AGM at 5:29 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (AGM)*

Update, VOA CustomerCARE told me I'm screwed. (actually, I said I'm screwed, and they said "That's probably true" ) That is their final answer. Oh, and Barbara on the line didn't believe my diagnosis by observation above. She must have mentioned 5 times that TSBs are not recalls. even EKTA has a big warning when you look up the zexel compressor, "no installs of this part are allowed" 
At least the Dealer believes my diagnosis/photo...so tomorrow it goes under the knife. oh, and the 8 hours of labor? that gets billed by the book, not by actual time to do the job, you know, just in case I get the slow tech....so they don't overcharge me...
sick sick sick SICK SICK SICK!!!






















My family has had over 20 VWs from my father's '58 beetle. This is my 7th....NONE of them have had issues like this one.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

I had my compressor go out at around 35k I think. My dealer usually doesn't hassle me, but they seem to like replacing unnecessary **** which causes more problems down the road. I thought that was the case when they said they wanted to replace the condenser too, but apparently it's necessary. bill came to about $2500 and VW ate the whole thing. It's actually good cuz I was hoping and praying the damn thing would blow up under warranty after reading all the stories here. Unfortunately the knucklehead forgot to reconnect the hood release breakaway and shut the hood. I I had to cut part of my grill to get the latch bolts undone so I could open the hood.


_Modified by blackvento36 at 6:08 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (blackvento36)*

If this helps:
A/C Compressor OEM 
http://www.dbcperformance.com/...f.htm
A/C Condenser
http://www.dbcperformance.com/...m.htm
and also, we would like to help out as much as we can with the little bits. Sorry for the trouble, just happened to our A3 3K ago, it sucks, because we are having record high temperatures.


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

What are the symptoms I should be looking for before this thing seizes up on me? I have a intermittent shaking/stuttering car when the A/C is on and my car is engaged into drive. Seems like my car doesn't do this when the A/C is off or at least it isn't as pronounced when the A/C is off.
BTW, my car is an early build 2006 2.0T Passat.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (sinned)*

no symptoms: works fine then fails suddenly and catastrophically.


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_no symptoms: works fine then fails suddenly and catastrophically. 









I have a feeling it's going to happen right after warranty expires...


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (sinned)*

I don't really have any beef with the dealer, it's with VAG for designing this mess, and with VOA for not making good on it. If VOA is not going to reimburse the dealer, they can't be stuck with the labor. Autohaus has been great, and I trust their work. I just didn't expect to be there this often. I think I took my MKII to the dealer ONCE to have them adjust my mixture and O2 because I was in a hurry and didn't want to twiddle with it. Took that car to 254K before selling it. AC quit at like 240k on that one.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

do all yrs have this same compressor? is there a production range at which they started using the different manufacturer?


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

there are zexel, denso, and sanden. all may have one or another issue, but if your pully looks like mine (before or after failure) it is the zexel and WILL FAIL.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_there are zexel, denso, and sanden. all may have one or another issue, but if your pully looks like mine (before or after failure) it is the zexel and WILL FAIL. 
. 
When my a/c is on there is a very intermitent what i feel is pulley noise. My buddy at the dealer said" I hear something......and I know how anal you are. Do you want me to replace it?" LOL....he knows me well. I will talk to him and see what he says. 
Dont these cars also use a a/c dryer? i always thought its standard practice to throw that in whenever doing expansion valve and compressor.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_there are zexel, denso, and sanden. all may have one or another issue, but if your pully looks like mine (before or after failure) it is the zexel and WILL FAIL. 

Guess I should check my pulley and see if I have this to look forward to in the future...


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (2pt0tee)*

Another good source of air conditioning parts is 1Airconditioning, I've bought quite a bit of stuff from them, their help is excellent, and for some cars they put together well priced kits that include compressor, oil, dryer and all seals you need. 
http://www.1airconditioning.co...html#


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (bostonaudi1)*

when mine fails, I am just gonna do the A/C delete that I should have done from the start.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_when mine fails, I am just gonna do the A/C delete that I should have done from the start. 


Says the man who just paid how much to replace the A/C line his Stg3 kit braided lines wore thru?? LOL
You should have deleted it then, and gave me your compressor as a spare for when mine ****s the bed










_Modified by 2pt0tee at 10:21 AM 8-5-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_

Says the man who just paid how much to replace the A/C line his Stg3 kit braided lines wore thru?? LOL
You should have deleted it then, and gave me your compressor as a spare for when mine ****s the bed









_Modified by 2pt0tee at 10:21 AM 8-5-2009_

Should have.... but didnt think Sue would want to drive around this summer in the baking marshmallow. Little did I know that we wouldnt have very much of a summer.







I will prolly check my compressor and make sure I dont have any issues. Having A/C is nice when its raining and humid out.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

The only thing to check is if you have Zexel or not. If you do... there's nothing to do until it fails... there are no signs or symptoms, it just up and seizes one day and breaks the shear plate (see pics at top)


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (2pt0tee)*

Crap, I'd better buy some o these and keep 'em in a cooler
















Yet another defect to worry about that VWoA will deny until the 99,999th car has this problem


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_Yet another defect to worry about that VWoA will deny until the 99,999th car has this problem









If even then. VW to this day hasn't really admitted to the #2 piston ring problem in the mk4 AEG motors... you know "it's normal for these modern motors to consume 1qt of oil in 1000miles"


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (2pt0tee)*

Funny how they did that 8 hours of labor in only 4 hours, but the car is back and blowing cold. total damages $1712.54 after tax. 
Now I can concentrate on choosing a PCV block plate and hoses for my ProVent 200.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

We might try to get owners with this failure send off a letter to VWoA's CEO or else this will get swept further under the rug. Enough letters will attract some attention; even more so if you/we come up with a standard letter with just different vins and a common address.
Thoughts?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (Nurendra)*

D'oh!


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (iGen3)*

Well... just hit 107k today and the compressor let go. Terrific.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor (2pt0tee)*

Just FREAKING great! We really need to get this form letter out there. There has to be strength in numbers here if we all send the same letter to the same VWoA exec with different vins of the 2.0T vehicles that have had this problem. 
Sadly VW Customer (Non-)Service does not have the ballz nor the inclination to help us. Maybe send this letter to the NHTSA as well?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: seized Zexel compressor ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If this helps:
A/C Compressor OEM 
http://www.dbcperformance.com/...f.htm
A/C Condenser
http://www.dbcperformance.com/...m.htm
and also, we would like to help out as much as we can with the little bits. Sorry for the trouble, just happened to our A3 3K ago, it sucks, because we are having record high temperatures.

is this the most up to date sanden unit?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*

For those who don't know or who have forgotten: http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/search/label/A/C Compressor Failure 
Also known as "why my next car will be a Subaru".


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Also known as "why my next car will be a Subaru".

I hate to break it to you, but go test drive a WRX and you will run back to your VAG.
anyway... 1700 bux to fix the AC? eff me... i guess the compressor is about 700 of it right?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_I hate to break it to you, but go test drive a WRX and you will run back to your VAG.

O RLY? How then do you explain that I've test driven the '09 WRX, the Legacy GT, and the STI, and instead of running back to my VAG I walked back slowly and dejectedly, kicking at stones and hoping the f'n thing didn't throw a compressor or a CEL on the way home?


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
O RLY? How then do you explain that I've test driven the '09 WRX, the Legacy GT, and the STI, and instead of running back to my VAG I walked back slowly and dejectedly, kicking at stones and hoping the f'n thing didn't throw a compressor or a CEL on the way home?

so get the scubby...... Seems simple enough! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
some people find the scubby lacks the German refinement and sound dampening of vag or other German makes. 
You don't have to like vag.... Plenty of other choices out there!!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
O RLY? How then do you explain that I've test driven the '09 WRX, the Legacy GT, and the STI, and instead of running back to my VAG I walked back slowly and dejectedly, kicking at stones and hoping the f'n thing didn't throw a compressor or a CEL on the way home?


Something tells me I made a very good decision to sell my car (I got $14,500 for a 06 GLI package 2 DSG with 37,400 miles, I considered myself lucky) and get an Audi with the revised TSI motor. Besides the tumbler flap CEL TSB, I never had a problem with that car though. Between the entire BPY engine and DSG transmission, these cars seem like a beta test model rather then something that should have went into production. Folks, buy extended warranties, looks like they'll pay for themselves.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
O RLY? How then do you explain that I've test driven the '09 WRX, the Legacy GT, and the STI, and instead of running back to my VAG I walked back slowly and dejectedly, kicking at stones and hoping the f'n thing didn't throw a compressor or a CEL on the way home?


sorry man. I test drive wrx ever 2-3 years and each time I walk away disappointed... 

_Modified by b0mb3r at 7:50 AM 8-31-2009_


_Modified by b0mb3r at 7:51 AM 8-31-2009_


----------

